# how long does it take to get the nitrite spike?



## mtraniello (Mar 9, 2009)

i have my tank going for 2 weeks now. i have had an ammonia spike the ammonia has not gone down and no nitrites yet. i didn't add anything from an established tank, i also have been testing water every other day. is common for it to take this long, i was kinda hoping to see a nitrite start to spike by now.


----------



## underdog5004 (Feb 26, 2009)

If you're worried about the cycle, I suggest dosing with StressZyme. It's basically a mixture of bacteria that use the ammonia and nitrite as food. I dose my tanks about once a week for 4 weeks, after that the cycle tends to be done, and the population established. Also, I recommend dosing if you add more than 1 fish to the tank, to help with the increased bioload.

Also, I don't know if it works any better, but I tend to put half the recommended dose in the tank water, and the other half in the HOB filter unit, to kind of straight-shot it into the filter pad.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

It is usually about 2 weeks to get the first population of bacteria to grow, then 1-2 more weeks to get the other that breaks nitrite to nitrates. Total time is usally around 3-4 weeks. It also depends a bit on other factors like aeration and temperature of the water, but you should see a shift soon.


----------



## mtraniello (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks guys. is it to late to add any media or the stesszyme? or am i commited to the methed i started?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

IMO you're already 2 weeks in, no real need to waste money on what will happen naturally within a week. If you can get free media however, go for it.


----------



## timbo83 (Apr 6, 2009)

if there isnt any fish in your tank you could dose with pure ammonia. my first tank took 4 1/2 weeks to cycle


----------

